

Show HN: Crockford Facts - TazeTSchnitzel
http://crockfordfacts.org/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
I was sad that CrockfordFacts.com died - it didn't live very long in the first
place, before the domain expired and was squatted. archive.org had no archive
of the site in its living state.

Luckily, though, the @CrockfordFacts (unofficial) Twitter bot, while also
long-dead (last active 2010), still has its tweets available.

So, with a little bit of JSLint-compliant, Good Parts JavaScript and node.js,
I collected up the facts I could still find and remade Crockford Facts, this
time a .org.

See:
[https://github.com/TazeTSchnitzel/crockfordfacts.org](https://github.com/TazeTSchnitzel/crockfordfacts.org)

